

Ask HN: Online affiliate marketing industry size? - adam419

Does anyone know of any figures for how much money is made online by affiliate marketers for sites like amazon, ebay, etc.<p>I&#x27;m looking to get an estimate for how much has been paid out through programs like these, and also any specific examples of entire businesses being supported by affiliate revenue?<p>Anytime I try to look for this type of info I&#x27;m instead barraged with &quot;How to make money as an affiliate marketer&quot; click bait.<p>Thanks for any responses&#x2F;insights.
======
doubt_me
If you can't find anything would it be hard to ask ebay and amazon?

Or you probably already did that I am assuming

------
olegious
Since both Amazon and eBay are public I'd check their quarterly or annual
filings, the info may be in the notes.

